# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Αξεσουάρ >  μπορώ να μειώσω το βάθος της ταΐστρας?

## ringneck

καλημέρα!
πως  μπορώ να μειώσω το βάθος της ταΐστρας?
είναι περίπου 9cm και για να γεμίσει μέχρι τ μέση θέλει πολύ τροφή...
 και φαίνεται και άδεια...
(ίσος αν γέμιζα 1/3 η 1/2 με κάποιο υλικό..αλλα τ?
έχει διάμετρο 11-12cm)



το ίδιο ισχύει και για τι ποτοστρα αλλα δ με καίει τόσο...

----------


## Θοδωρής

ίσως αν της έβαζες άμμο

----------


## ringneck

χμ δεν θα ανακατεύουν τα σπόρια με την άμμο?
σκεφτόμουν για κάτι συμπαγές...
αλλα αν δεν βρεθεί κάτι άλλο θα το δοκιμάσω

----------


## xrisam

Αν κατάλαβα τέτοια ταιστρα έχεις

Εχω και εγω και όντως είναι βαθιά. 

1η λύση το γεμίζεις με λίγο ρολό κουζίνας που θα τσαλακώσεις μέχρι τα μισά της ταίστρας και μετά κόβεις ένα χαρτονάκι (εγώ κρατάω απο τη συσκεασία με τριγωνα τυράκια με την αγελαδα, το μέσα που είναι ανάμεσα στα τυράκια :: ) Βάζεις το στρογγυλο χαρτονάκι στα μισά και πάνω από το χαρτι.


2η λύση  Φιλτρο καφετιέρας εγω το περναω προς τα εξω βάζοντας ένα λαστιχάκι.

 Το κάνω επειδή εκτος απο το θέμα του βάθους είχα και το πρόβλημα ότι ο Ξέρξης μου κάθε φορά που ήθελε να παίξει και να μου  τραβήξει το ενδιαφέρον πεταγε ολα τα σπόρια έξω. Βέβαια η Πηνελόπη ροκανίζει το λαστιχάκι όποτε το έχω μόνο για τον Ξέρξη

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντί να δημιουργούμε πατέντες που είναι κουραστικές και θέλουν σχεδόν καθημερινή αλλαγή, γιατί δεν αγοράζουμε μία δύο τέτοιες και να τελειώνει το θέμα;  :winky:

----------


## ringneck

ναι σαν αυτό π έδειξες είναι περίπου


με το φίλτρο θα το σκίσουν σίγουρα γτ τους φτιάχνω και παιχνιδάκια από καρτέλες αβγών οποτε με το που θα δουν το χαρτί θα το ξεσκίσουν...

θα δοκιμάσω να το γεμίσω με χαρτί κουζίνας που είπες+1 χαρτονάκι..

αν και συνδυασμός άμμου+ χαρτόνι μ φαίνεται καλύτερα  :Happy:   ::

----------


## xrisam

Ευθύμη πως στερεώνεται αυτή η ταιστρα? Έχω μια μικρή αλλα δεν μπορώ να την βάλω στα κάγκελα και να είναι σταθερή.

----------


## ringneck

> Αντί να δημιουργούμε πατέντες που είναι κουραστικές και θέλουν σχεδόν καθημερινή αλλαγή, γιατί δεν αγοράζουμε μία δύο τέτοιες και να τελειώνει το θέμα;


τα βρίσκω περίπου5E εδώ π μένω οποτε είναι 1 ποσο που θα έπαιρνα σπόρια για 1μηνα++

έχεις δίκιο πάντως από το να ανακατασκευάζεις σε κάθε αλλαγή καλύτερα να ξεμπερδεύεις αλλα γτ να πάνε χαμένα αυτά π ήδη υπάρχουν..(είναι και καινούργια ;/ )

----------


## Efthimis98

Όπως νομίζεις!!  :Happy: 
Χρύσα, εκτός του ότι έχουν σιδερένια πιαστράκια όπως φαίνεται και στις φωτό, μπορείς να κάνεις κάποια πατέντα τέτοια:
Όπως βλεπεις στερεώνονται σε ένα στεφάνι...!! Όταν τις είχες αγοράσει δεν σε προμήθευσαν με τέτοια;

----------


## xrisam

¨Οχι Ευθύμη μου, καμία σχεση πρώτη φορά βλεπω τη συγκεκριμένη βάση. Αλλά νομίζω ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι κατάλληλο για μεγάλο κλουβί.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αα, μιλάς για κλουβιά στυλ των δικών σου παπαγάλων; 
Αν ναι, τότε αυτή είναι η λύση:



Αν και θέλει λίγο κόπο για να γίνει, αξίζει. Δεν ξερω αν άλλα μέλη έχουν κάποια άλλη καλύτερη πρόταση. Περίμενε και πράττεις αναλόγως!!  :winky:

----------

